# LO NUESTRO INLAND EMPIRE CAR SHOW



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20070890
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Flyer came out tight Sal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Damn the Cholo DJ :biggrin: Haven't seen him in a looong time :biggrin:


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

:biggrin: 








[/quote]
:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 11 2011, 08:59 PM~20071765
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Flyer came out tight Sal :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Damn the Cholo DJ :biggrin: Haven't seen him in a looong time :biggrin:
> *


Thanks andy! u inspire me!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 09:59 PM~20072177
> *Thanks andy! u inspire me!
> *



:biggrin: Wow i never knew i inspired anybody Lol :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks Nice Sal! Can't wait for that day. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HMM That doesn't look like THE CHOLO DJ in the picture.
Nevertheless I will be there.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 11 2011, 11:16 PM~20072718
> *HMM That doesn't look like THE CHOLO DJ in the picture.
> Nevertheless I will be there.
> *


What's up Mike :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 11 2011, 11:16 PM~20072718
> *HMM That doesn't look like THE CHOLO DJ in the picture.
> Nevertheless I will be there.
> *


Mike,thats gonna be your helper that day!lol lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20070890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Rollerz Only Riverside,CA will be there *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 12 2011, 07:36 AM~20074093
> *Rollerz Only Riverside,CA will be there
> *


 BIG thank you for the support!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

added to our site, good luck

Old Memories


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 12 2011, 11:08 PM~20078927
> *added to our site, good luck
> 
> Old Memories
> *



THank you!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Mar 12 2011, 11:08 PM~20078927
> *added to our site, good luck
> 
> Old Memories
> *


Thanks Paul :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

to the top


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Dam We Look Good


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by melinayazmin_@Mar 15 2011, 08:04 PM~20100954
> * Dam We Look Good
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP  :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Mar 17 2011, 07:03 AM~20112342
> *   To The Top
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20070890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down, and THE CHOLO DJ will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 18 2011, 11:19 PM~20126559
> *It's going down, and THE CHOLO DJ will be there!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 20 2011, 06:42 PM~20137433
> *WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY  :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely we see u there april 2nd!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 20 2011, 10:57 PM~20139446
> *Most likely we see u there april 2nd!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 18 2011, 11:19 PM~20126559
> *It's going down, and THE CHOLO DJ will be there!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Music By........


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 22 2011, 04:58 PM~20154028
> *Music By........
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 22 2011, 04:58 PM~20154028
> *Music By........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LAST TIME LETS MAKE IT FOURTY OR MORE :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD

ADD YOURSELF TO ROLL CALL IF YOUR COMING OUT! CHECK THE TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586677


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

*******NEW LOCATION NEW LOCATION FIRESTONE TIRES 24673 ALESSNADRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA 92553***** THE RESON FOR SO MANY CHANGES IS A YOUNG LADY IS THROWING THIS EVENT FOR HER SENIOR PROJECT AND SHE HAS RAN INTO SOME ISSUES SORRY FOR CHANGES ANY QUESTIONS #S ARE ON THE FLYER THANKS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Come Guy's let's make this happen

Come on family's from the Lo Nuestro C,C


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 28 2011, 12:11 PM~20201342
> *Come Guy's let's make this happen
> 
> Come on family's from the Lo Nuestro C,C
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 28 2011, 12:11 PM~20201342
> *Come Guy's let's make this happen
> 
> Come on family's from the Lo Nuestro C,C
> ...



Welcome to Layitlow Juanito :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR LO NUESTRO :biggrin:


----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)

GOOD AFTERNOON, I'M Mr ZAPATA, THE President of VIEJITOS.S.F.V. I'M HAVING MY 1st. ~POTLUCK & GET TOGTHER~ ON JUNE 12. CRAZY GEORGE, OUR FOUNDER IS PUTTING A CARAVAN FROM RIVERSIDE,CA. TO S.F.V. TO SUPPORT MY EVENT.. REMEMBER IT'S A POTLUCK... HOPE YOU GUYS COULD MAKE IT.. :thumbsup: :wave:...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zap59_@Mar 29 2011, 11:50 AM~20210443
> *GOOD AFTERNOON,  I'M Mr ZAPATA, THE President of VIEJITOS.S.F.V. I'M HAVING MY 1st. ~POTLUCK & GET TOGTHER~ ON JUNE 12. CRAZY GEORGE, OUR FOUNDER IS PUTTING A CARAVAN FROM RIVERSIDE,CA. TO S.F.V. TO SUPPORT MY EVENT..  REMEMBER IT'S A POTLUCK... HOPE YOU GUYS COULD MAKE IT.. :thumbsup:  :wave:...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by zap59_@Mar 29 2011, 11:50 AM~20210443
> *GOOD AFTERNOON,  I'M Mr ZAPATA, THE President of VIEJITOS.S.F.V. I'M HAVING MY 1st. ~POTLUCK & GET TOGTHER~ ON JUNE 12. CRAZY GEORGE, OUR FOUNDER IS PUTTING A CARAVAN FROM RIVERSIDE,CA. TO S.F.V. TO SUPPORT MY EVENT..  REMEMBER IT'S A POTLUCK... HOPE YOU GUYS COULD MAKE IT.. :thumbsup:  :wave:...
> 
> 
> ...



thanks i wil add this to our calendar of events for the club members to review.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!TOMORROW!!!tomorrow!!!!
TOMORROW !!! tomorrow!!!!APRIL 2nd
:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TOMORROW!!!!tomorrow!!!!TOMORROW SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mark your calendars for this date, July 2nd. This show is going to be the talk of the town, not that cholos like gossiping, but it is going to be a gooood one, just watch. That is all I will say without giving too much away.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY !!! today TODAY AT 4pm !!!! 
TODAY TODAY TODAY 4pm!!!

:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TODay !!!! TODAY!!!! today! SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Mar 29 2011, 10:37 AM~20209776
> *TTT FOR LO NUESTRO  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 1 2011, 03:34 PM~20237735
> *Mark your calendars for this date, July 2nd. This show is going to be the talk of the town, not that cholos like gossiping, but it is going to be a gooood one, just watch. That is all I will say without giving too much away.
> *



very well said!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT ..


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 6 2011, 10:38 AM~20273739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Apr 8 2011, 01:53 PM~20292782
> *TO THE TOP
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20070890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:h5: :thumbsup: :sprint: TT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:run: :run: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 8 2011, 06:34 PM~20294673
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

OntariO Classics calling on all Car Clubs and Solo Riders to come Cruisin’ on a Sunday Afternoon. This is not the normal cruise night were we get to one locations and park the cars. This is an actual Cruise. OntariO Classics will be cruisin’ through OntariO and some surounding city to give the people a reminder that Lowriding is still here and can be done in a positive way for all of the community to enjoy. 

Date: April 10 2011
Meet Time: 3:30pm 
Location: wienerschnitzel parking lot off Euclid and Francis in the
city of Ontario

Roll Out Time: 4pm to John Galvin Park
4:30 move out to Sonic Burgers off 4th and Miliken
6:00 on to King Taco off Mountain 
6:30 back to Wienerschnitzel to hang out and talk about the
cruise 

So get those rides clean get that music ready to bump and let the family know we are going Cruisin' on a Sunday Afternoon the way they did back in the day.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ checking in.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 11 2011, 03:44 PM~20312751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Lo Nuestro  :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 13 2011, 11:45 AM~20329208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

should be good show see uthere


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@Apr 14 2011, 12:46 PM~20338634
> *should be good show see uthere
> *



it will be im sure! hope to see you there.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Q-vo Lo Nuestro CC


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 18 2011, 12:01 PM~20365309
> *Q-vo Lo Nuestro CC
> *



whats going on mike!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

KELLEY ELEMENTARY IS HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR SHOW/FESTIVAL MAY 20TH TO HELP THE PTA RAISE FUNDS FOR THE KIDS.GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE SPONSORING THIS EVENT.FRIDAY 20TH FROM 4-9 THERE WILL BE GAMES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD VENDORS,HUNTED HOUSE AND OTHER ACTIVITIES.SAVE THIS DAY TO SUPPORT KELLEY ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE CITY OF RIALTO.FLAYER CUMING UP SOON.
$10 cars $5 bikes









[/quote]


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20070890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Low For Show CC will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias Lo Nuestro for the hospitality you showed to my family and I today at the Easter Picnic in Riverside.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 23 2011, 09:52 PM~20405879
> *Gracias Lo Nuestro for the hospitality you showed to my family and I today at the Easter Picnic in Riverside.
> *



Any time mike!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 06:49 PM~20070890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see everybody in my town  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 27 2011, 08:20 AM~20430744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUMMY!!!!!!!

:bowrofl:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

T T T


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 2 2011, 04:34 PM~20469176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

MEL ENTERTAINMENT 2ND ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH 
SONS OF ITALY 
TO SUPPORT FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC 
INVITES ALL 
MODELS OF CARS , HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , CLASSIC , DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , SUV'S , SCION'S , PT CRUISER , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , PEDAL CARS 

FAMILY EVENT FREE TO ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS
RAFFEL,50/50,VENDOR BOOTHS,TROPHYS,MUISC DJ,FACE PAINTING & SNOW CONES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD AND FULL BAR INSIDE AIR CONDITIONED FACILITY 
SUPPLIED BY SONS OF ITALY
TO SUPPORT SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS & 
VARIOUS CHARITIES

$10.00 EVENT FEE CASH ONLY !!!

ROLL IN TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
SATURDAY AUGUST 13 , 2011
11:00 AM TILL 5:00 PM 
SONS OF ITALY 9420 SIERRA AVE
FONTANA , CA 92335
SPECIAL GUEST 
FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC
WEBSITE <<<<< 
WW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM
ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT:
[email protected]
LUIS - 909-248-5665 ELAINE - 909-631-5189

SPONSORS AND VENDORS
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY , INFAMOUS CAR CLUB ,
ROYAL FLUSH CAR CLUB , SCION KREATIONZ , YASSI'S PHOTOGRAPHY,
CARE SIGNWORKS , KOO KAT CREATIONS, CANTU GRAPHICS 
SO CAL RENEGADE ROLLER GIRLZ, HILTON GARDEN INN FONTANA ,
JOHN ELWAY CROWN TOYOTA/SCION , BANSHEE AUTO TUNIN, 
ALMA DE MEXICO CRAFTS FROM MEXICO , XS ENERGY DRINK , 
SERGIOS MEXICAN RESTAURANT UPLAND & GLENDORA ,
TACO BELL OF CHINO HILLS 
DAVE'S CUSTOM TROPHIES AND PLAQUES & SPORTS PRODUCTS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I am the one for this one, so you know it's gonna be a firme one.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2011, 03:52 PM~20492310
> *I am the one for this one, so you know it's gonna be a firme one.
> *


 you know it!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 5 2011, 03:52 PM~20492310
> *I am the one for this one, so you know it's gonna be a firme one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

<span style=\'color:red\'>Kids Bring your swim suits! Will have a water slide for FREE


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by melinayazmin_@May 9 2011, 08:04 PM~20518185
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Kids Bring your swim suits! Will have a water slide for FREE
> *


Got mine ready!!


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

*So u got that SPEDO ready huh CHOLO DJ??? Don't forget ur towel.* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by melinayazmin_@May 11 2011, 05:22 PM~20532382
> *WTF?????
> :roflmao:*


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: Bump Bump Bump


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

yea i heard that the theres gonna be a dunk tank.....whos going for a swim :biggrin:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep Yep on the dunk tank!!! So what Club Presidents are willing to get dunked? :0 :0 :0


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

What nobody is willing to get in the Dunk Tank??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

:biggrin: lo nuestro vice pres will go for it :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2011, 09:34 AM~20609959
> *:biggrin: lo nuestro vice pres will go for it :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :nicoderm: :loco: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 14 2011, 01:49 AM~20550443
> *yea i heard that the theres gonna be a dunk tank.....whos going for a swim :biggrin:
> *


THE CHOLO DJ glady volunteers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

u should post this in the INLAND EMPIRE topic in Post Your Rides section


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright Dj Cholo and Juanito stepped up. What about the prez of Lo Nuestro and the other clubs?


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

updated flyer coming soon!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

To the Top!!!TRUCHA!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


>


 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

bump bump bump!:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Trucha-Marcos said:


> bump bump bump!:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

The final flyer looks great Sal.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry bro that's the same date as city if Ontario parade were already pre registered...we can't make it.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Sorry bro that's the same date as city if Ontario parade were already pre registered...we can't make it.


its ok maybe i go to the parade instead!!!!lol


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

melinayazmin said:


> The final flyer looks great Sal.


did Emilio say anything about it???


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Nah. He don't say much. He likes that his fish store is on there twice. His wife liked it. Oh yeah, have fun at the parade Sal. Jk. Not funny!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

melinayazmin said:


> Nah. He don't say much. He likes that his fish store is on there twice. His wife liked it. Oh yeah, have fun at the parade Sal. Jk. Not funny!


:loco: sorry got crazy idea lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


>


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO TO TOP! 
*


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol. To the top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ CHECKING IN BABY. EVERYBODY MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR BEST DANCE MOVES, MUSIC TRIVIA, MOTOWN LYRICS, AND ODD ITEMS BECAUSE THEY MIGHT JUST WIN YOU A PRIZE.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ CHECKING IN BABY. EVERYBODY MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR BEST DANCE MOVES, MUSIC TRIVIA, MOTOWN LYRICS, AND ODD ITEMS BECAUSE THEY MIGHT JUST WIN YOU A PRIZE.


:thumbsup::boink::h5:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


>




my car will be on display here. looking for any trades..impalas only please


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen and you can't stop it ese.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*GOOD LOOK WITH SHOW LO NUESTRO ALL ARE CARS ARE DOWN AND IM ALWAYS WORKING IF IM AROUND ILL GO BY AND CK IT OUT HOMIES*:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

aztlanart said:


> *GOOD LOOK WITH SHOW LO NUESTRO ALL ARE CARS ARE DOWN AND IM ALWAYS WORKING IF IM AROUND ILL GO BY AND CK IT OUT HOMIES*:thumbsup:


thx homie


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> thx homie


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't wait. 19 days to go! TTT.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*HAY U KNOW IM THERE TO BAD IT WASNT ON THE 4 WE COULD SEE THE FIRE WORKS*


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

:rofl::roflmao::cheesy:Almost here guys show up for the car show car club and solo riders hope to see there thank's for your support
LO NUESTRO C,C


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :rofl::roflmao::cheesy:Almost here guys hope to see u at the car show car clubs
> and solo riders thank's for your support
> LO NUESTRO C,C


:rofl::roflmao::cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## JMTC (Oct 21, 2008)

*Vendor info *


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ CHECKING IN. DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR BESTEST DANCE MOVES, AND SOME ODD ITEM LADIES FOR A CHANCE TO WIN FREE PRIZES


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See u there Cholo Dj.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*2 More Weeks  14 More Days!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC valle de coachella well be there


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC valle de coachella well be there


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

melinayazmin said:


> See u there Cholo Dj.


Sounds good. See you there too!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ CHECKING IN. DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR BESTEST DANCE MOVES, AND SOME ODD ITEM LADIES FOR A CHANCE TO WIN FREE PRIZES


WOW!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

9 more days and counting. It's too bad the 4th is in a Monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> 9 more days and counting. It's too bad the 4th is in a Monday.


yep ni modo:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> my car will be on display here. looking for any trades..impalas only please


any trades for my 48 BOMB


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See everyone tomorrow. TTT!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CCfrom the valle de coachella well be there


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Low For Show SD North County CC will be there to support Los Nuestro CC


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See u guys there STREET KINGZ and Low For Show. Thanks for the support. For those looking to trade the 48 bomb its sold.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

6 more days!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok guys new idea approved by Lo Nuestro President. This show has a $20 participation entrance, but if u can Roll in on 3 wheels u only pay $15. $5 per wheel rolled in. So if ur coming on a motorcycle and u can pop a wheely only $5!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

melinayazmin said:


> Ok guys new idea approved by Lo Nuestro President. This show has a $20 participation entrance, but if u can Roll in on 3 wheels u only pay $15. $5 per wheel rolled in. So if ur coming on a motorcycle and u can pop a wheely only $5!


wow!!!!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> wow!!!!!


What happen? Did I mess it up?


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a try to hop side to side and roll in on 2 wheels, hahahaha!


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

mr.dannyboy said:


> I'm a try to hop side to side and roll in on 2 wheels, hahahaha!


if you hop in its gonna be 10 bucks for the rear wheels and for the front it will be...10,20,30,40$$$$$$$ lol


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*sunnymead burger*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THE LATIN LUXURY" FAM WILL B THERE !!!!!!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 329450
> THE LATIN LUXURY" FAM WILL B THERE !!!!!!!
> View attachment 329451


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> if you hop in its gonna be 10 bucks for the rear wheels and for the front it will be...10,20,30,40$$$$$$$ lol


Yep yep. Every time those wheels touch the ground as u come in $$$.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*This just in...the clubhouse swimming pool will be open to all car show attendees ages 16 and under! this will help u stay cool! please bring own towels and safety devices for toddlers. please no cut-off type bathing suits at all. swimming trunks only!*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> *This just in...the clubhouse swimming pool will be open to all car show attendees ages 16 and under! this will help u stay cool! please bring own towels and safety devices for toddlers. please no cut-off type bathing suits at all. swimming trunks only!*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> *This just in...the clubhouse swimming pool will be open to all car show attendees ages 16 and under! this will help u stay cool! please bring own towels and safety devices for toddlers. please no cut-off type bathing suits at all. swimming trunks only!*


No diapers only swimmers.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


> *This just in...the clubhouse swimming pool will be open to all car show attendees ages 16 and under! this will help u stay cool! please bring own towels and safety devices for toddlers. please no cut-off type bathing suits at all. swimming trunks only!*


 GET DOWN LO NUESTRO....I LIKE UR STYLE...CAR SHOW WITH A POOL.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, it's on and crackin. I will have plenty of ice ice baby. Don't forget to practice them moves, bring odd items (old irons, beepers that work, jumper cables, hard boiled eggs, un-paid utility bills, rare family pics both color and black and white, and anything else you think might win u a prize. This is my last post until i see you all on saturday.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Well, it's on and crackin. I will have plenty of ice ice baby. Don't forget to practice them moves, bring odd items (old irons, beepers that work, jumper cables, hard boiled eggs, un-paid utility bills, rare family pics both color and black and white, and anything else you think might win u a prize. This is my last post until i see you all on saturday.


boiled eggs????? ok then! you got it! :roflmao::dunno::loco:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:run:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Let's do this. The VP and the Mrs. VP will b M.I.A. but the show must go on. We will all post pics later for u guys to see.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. San Diego on our way.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANX LO NUESTRO CC:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_7952 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7955 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7958 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7963 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7969 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_7973 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8306 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8311 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8323 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8374 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8422 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. San Diego had a good time, but it was too damn hot.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I wanna thank Low For Show CC AND Members Only CC for the agua de sandia all day, it was firme. My wife also wants to say thanks for the horchata too, you guys know how to do it.


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I wanna thank Low For Show CC AND Members Only CC for the agua de sandia all day, it was firme. My wife also wants to say thanks for the horchata too, you guys know how to do it.


Thanks for the publicity and gracias for keeping us entertained on a wicked hot day bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_7952 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7955 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> ...


GREAT PIX! we would like to uswe them on our FB


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc. San Diego had a good time, but it was too damn hot.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lo nuestro said:


> GREAT PIX! we would like to uswe them on our FB


 ALL YOURS ILL POST MORE!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.141440772599864.35550.100002018257338


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We would like to send out a big thank you to everyone who came out and supported the car show! Man it was HOT! we know you guys came from far and wide and could have spent your saturday just about anywhere else,so we really appreciate the support and patience withe the weather and the kaos. We would also like to thank CHOLO DJ for coming through once again and performing just like always through the heat.(man i hope your CD's didnt melt! lol).if there is anyway we could repay you guys for the support just hit us up and we will do our best! Thank you again.*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*P.S. Empires Finest & Sensations.....You guys owe me!!! ha ha ha*

:twak::tears:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

HEMETCARAVAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr

DRIVING BACK HOME THANK'S SNAKE GOOD TIME OUT THERE!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc. San Diego on our way.


thanks to all Car Clubs and Solo riders that came from near and far. It was a great turn out. Also thanks to the Desert Palms Mobile Homes for providing the grounds for the event.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> *P.S. Empires Finest & Sensations.....You guys owe me!!! ha ha ha*
> 
> :twak::tears:


At least u get to go home. I live here!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks lo nuestros had a good time,but damn it was hot thanks 2 d.j. cholo!!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

*was hot..*

uffin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

melinayazmin said:


> thanks to all Car Clubs and Solo riders that came from near and far. It was a great turn out. Also thanks to the Desert Palms Mobile Homes for providing the grounds for the event.


Your welcome, see you guys again next year. MemberS only. San Diego had a good time


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

DELEGATION IE was in the house!!!!!!


lowridincalivato said:


> uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> thanks lo nuestros had a good time,but damn it was hot thanks 2 d.j. cholo!!!
> View attachment 331011
> View attachment 331012
> View attachment 331013
> ...



Nice pictures low dude.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*more pix*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> HEMETCARAVAN by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> DRIVING BACK HOME THANK'S SNAKE GOOD TIME OUT THERE!


Snake said "FIRME". We were in the Hemet parade but the cars over heated. "Good times"


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

*members only.cc...san diego was in the house..







*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Amahury760/?action=view&current=hemetshow1028.jpg














http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l592/Amahury760/?action=view&current=hemetshow1015.jpg


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Amahury760 said:


>


That's a nice '66 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> *P.S. Empires Finest & Sensations.....You guys owe me!!! ha ha ha*
> 
> :twak::tears:


 YES SAL EMPIRE'S FINEST CC OWE U GUYS BIG TIME & WE WILL MAKE IT UP TO U GUYS ON JULY 30TH OK AGAIN WE R SO VERY SORRY FOR WHAT HAPPENED THAT DAY I HOPE THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN TAKE CARE & GOD BLESS U & YOUR FAMILY YOUR TO FUNNY AT TIME'S SAL HA HA


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

GREAT SHOW TOO BADD THERE WAS SOME DRAMA THERE....


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> GREAT SHOW TOO BADD THERE WAS SOME DRAMA THERE....


I guess not everyone leaves the attitude at home


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------

